# 2013 Rome Artifact Rocker reviews?



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey guys and gals,i am on the hunt for a park/jib board and I have narrowed it down to the Artifact. I currently have a K2 raygun for my all mountain/everything board. Seems like this the rome is the only board that consistantly comes up on people park board lists. (that and the NS evo...but I dont want to spend that kind of money on somthing i will trash jibbing everything i see)
this is my first season (gone 10 times) progressed super fast,spent time in trees,bombing,park,powder,and park and rails stands out the most.
biggest jump in our park is like 30-40ft. but that mofo looks way to big for my liking....so i will be on 5-10 footers,and rails the whole time.
so where can i find reviews on this board? i have seen pleanty on the 2012,but none on the 2013. if it is pretty much the same just kick me in the nuts and i will be on my way hahaha I hate to start another "find me a park board" thread.....but is there any others that are comparable to this for about the same price?
6ft/size 12 boot/180(hopfully 160 by next season....lol)
thanks guys!!!


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

There is a few reviews on YouTube for the artifact rocker. Also any reviews you see for the 12 model is going to tell you everything the stick didn't change at all between 12-13. Oh and this board is a huge noodle prob 1 of the softest around.


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

Punkwest said:


> There is a few reviews on YouTube for the artifact rocker. Also any reviews you see for the 12 model is going to tell you everything the stick didn't change at all between 12-13. Oh and this board is a huge noodle prob 1 of the softest around.


Awesome thanks man

One more question....Should I go with the 158w or 155w?
I wanted the 155w since I will be in the park quite a bit,but now i am leaning to the 158 since I am A little bigger rider at 180# and that might give me a little more all mountain stability but still keeping a pretty noodly board....hmmmmmm


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm 6ft 155-175lbs depending on my wrestling schedule and I have an artifact rocker in 153. I have a size 11 boot and ride duck stance +15 -15 and have no toe hang, so i wouldn't get wide model unless your boots are size 12 or over. I use my artifact rocker strictly for jibbing and small jumps the board tends to wash out on any bigger jumps 20+ feet. It also gets speed wobbles and doesn't have the best edge to edge control at higher speeds. It's for sure not even close to an all mountain board. It will get ya to and from the park and destroy all the features in between but if ya want something to shred everywhere I would look at a few other boards.


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

Punkwest said:


> I'm 6ft 155-175lbs depending on my wrestling schedule and I have an artifact rocker in 153. I have a size 11 boot and ride duck stance +15 -15 and have no toe hang, so i wouldn't get wide model unless your boots are size 12 or over. I use my artifact rocker strictly for jibbing and small jumps the board tends to wash out on any bigger jumps 20+ feet. It also gets speed wobbles and doesn't have the best edge to edge control at higher speeds. It's for sure not even close to an all mountain board. It will get ya to and from the park and destroy all the features in between but if ya want something to shred everywhere I would look at a few other boards.


Yeah I have a size 12-12.5 boot :/
I would get the 155w then. I always hit every side hit and jump down the runs,And pow days every once and a while.
Any sugestions on what would be less of a noodle but still pretty flexy?
k2 www? k2 parkstar? rome garage rocker? 
I dont need to go fast on it...thats what my raygun is for. just looking to "skate" the mountain,butter,jib,trees every once an a while,small jumps,1s,3s. 
I have heard the artifact can hold up cuising too though.....crap so hard to decide


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

LTP1996 said:


> Yeah I have a size 12-12.5 boot :/
> I would get the 155w then. I always hit every side hit and jump down the runs,And pow days every once and a while.
> Any sugestions on what would be less of a noodle but still pretty flexy?
> k2 www? k2 parkstar? rome garage rocker?
> ...


I heard good things about the Rome Shank for the typing of riding you want to do. There is always the Skate Banana as well for that type of riding.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree, the Rome Shank seems like the deck you're looking for and you can size down on it. I'm not sure if you want a really small deck but I think you may be able to ride 153 on that deck. For sure 155 though on the Shank


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

Steez said:


> I agree, the Rome Shank seems like the deck you're looking for and you can size down on it. I'm not sure if you want a really small deck but I think you may be able to ride 153 on that deck. For sure 155 though on the Shank


Looks sick,but it doesn't come in a wide.....size 12 boot.....
but I have no prob with a small deck


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

okay this is a looooong shot.....but what about the 150 WIDE rome bonless?
how is the flex on that? it is a short ass board,so i would need it to not be a noodle lol I would suck on pow days,but it wouldnt kill me to use my raygun on those days lol


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

Seeing as u like your ray gun why not just stick with like a 154 parkstar? I use a 154 skate banana for my all mountain riding. A lot of people will argue that the banana is not all mountain, but I'm comfortable on steeps, trees, pow, and then shredding park laps on it so its just personal preference. I demo'ed a ride machete gt and a burton bullet earlier this year and both those sound right up your price range and style.


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

Punkwest said:


> Seeing as u like your ray gun why not just stick with like a 154 parkstar? I use a 154 skate banana for my all mountain riding. A lot of people will argue that the banana is not all mountain, but I'm comfortable on steeps, trees, pow, and then shredding park laps on it so its just personal preference. I demo'ed a ride machete gt and a burton bullet earlier this year and both those sound right up your price range and style.


Because I am afraid it will be to stiff. But my size on a 154w should prob flex decent.
Tbh would a soft board like the artifact really be THAT scetchy around the mountain?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I might have some decent input here as I ride a K2 Parkstar (both 2011 and 1012 models) and my brother rides a Rome Artifact Rocker (2012 model). First off let me start by saying that the Artifact Rocker IS a complete noodle, it's seriously ridiculous. If you're only using it for jibs and jumps smaller than 20 feet and buttering around smaller hills, it will dominate for you. If you want a bit more well rounded board, look somewhere else. The K2 WWW Rocker is basically K2's Artifact Rocker. They are very close to the same board. Slight differences in technology, but you won't notice much difference. I love my k2 Parkstars (which is why I bought another one). It has a very comfortable flex for me (I'm on a 152 at 160 lbs). I feel like it can do everything the Artifact can do and more. It won't have that immediate "lift your foot and the board comes right up" that the Artifact has but it's still easy to press and butter. The Parkstar has noticeably better pop off jumps and is surprisingly stable at higher speeds (I probably don't go much over 30-40 mph tops, but it does just fine for that). The Parkstar is a surprisingly fast board probably because of the sintered base. I destroy my brothers Artifact and my friends Burton Dominant when it comes to speed, it isn't even funny. As far as durability goes, I can only speak from my/my bro's experiences. Both my boards got several minor nicks around the edges of the topsheet, but the bases are super clean (again because they're sintered). My bro's Artifact has split and delaminated the topsheet on both the nose and the tail and again a 3rd time after one was epoxied back down. The base has deeper/more noticeable scratches as well.

In short, I'd consider the Artifact Rocker as more of a street board that you use for a couple rails at a time that is able to be ridden on the mountain (more suitably a smaller local hill) as well. The Parkstar is a great all around park board that is a bit stiffer to allow you to manage all around the mountain while being soft for easy presses and butters. A lot of info here, hope it helps.


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> I might have some decent input here as I ride a K2 Parkstar (both 2011 and 1012 models) and my brother rides a Rome Artifact Rocker (2012 model). First off let me start by saying that the Artifact Rocker IS a complete noodle, it's seriously ridiculous. If you're only using it for jibs and jumps smaller than 20 feet and buttering around smaller hills, it will dominate for you. If you want a bit more well rounded board, look somewhere else. The K2 WWW Rocker is basically K2's Artifact Rocker. They are very close to the same board. Slight differences in technology, but you won't notice much difference. I love my k2 Parkstars (which is why I bought another one). It has a very comfortable flex for me (I'm on a 152 at 160 lbs). I feel like it can do everything the Artifact can do and more. It won't have that immediate "lift your foot and the board comes right up" that the Artifact has but it's still easy to press and butter. The Parkstar has noticeably better pop off jumps and is surprisingly stable at higher speeds (I probably don't go much over 30-40 mph tops, but it does just fine for that). The Parkstar is a surprisingly fast board probably because of the sintered base. I destroy my brothers Artifact and my friends Burton Dominant when it comes to speed, it isn't even funny. As far as durability goes, I can only speak from my/my bro's experiences. Both my boards got several minor nicks around the edges of the topsheet, but the bases are super clean (again because they're sintered). My bro's Artifact has split and delaminated the topsheet on both the nose and the tail and again a 3rd time after one was epoxied back down. The base has deeper/more noticeable scratches as well.
> 
> In short, I'd consider the Artifact Rocker as more of a street board that you use for a couple rails at a time that is able to be ridden on the mountain (more suitably a smaller local hill) as well. The Parkstar is a great all around park board that is a bit stiffer to allow you to manage all around the mountain while being soft for easy presses and butters. A lot of info here, hope it helps.


Wow,great info! I am sold on the park star! I will probably get the 154 wide,152 seems kinda small for my size Lol. My local shop carries k2,so this summer I will be looking for deals! Right known I am broke....so that's why I have to wait Haha. Thanks again for all the info,it really helped.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Going back to the Rome Shank discussion it actually isn't that soft at all. A 145 was stiffer than an Evo for me. It's definitely mid flexing.

Had my eye on the Artifact board for a buttering board, but maybe I should rethink that.


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Going back to the Rome Shank discussion it actually isn't that soft at all. A 145 was stiffer than an Evo for me. It's definitely mid flexing.
> 
> Had my eye on the Artifact board for a buttering board, but maybe I should rethink that.


I would deff get the shank but it doesn't come in a wide 

Anyone know what the flex is on the bonless? That looks like a wide version of the shank


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Had my eye on the Artifact board for a buttering board, but maybe I should rethink that.


I'm not trying to knock the Artifact. It's a great board (one of the best) at what it's made for. I'm just letting you guys know that it is definitely a pure jib/street board, good for buttering as well. Just don't expect it to perform when hitting jumps 15-20+ feet, carving, and riding fast.


----------

